# Internet data card not detected!



## krishr1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,

I was using a data card for accessing internet from my desktop computer. Data card can be connected to the USB port. I used the data card in my friend's laptop, then when i connect it back to my system, it is not getting detected.

I formatted harddisk, reloaded OS (XP SP2) but still no luck....

please suggest at the earliest....thanks


----------

